
Apple’s App Analytics Beta Opens to All Developers - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/13/apples-app-analytics-beta-opens-to-all-developers/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
futuretext
So glad this finally happened. It sucks that you only get the data from users
that opt in and it has a 24 hour delay...

